
Google's Parent Has a Plan to Eliminate Mosquitoes Worldwide - oedmarap
https://www.bloombergquint.com/business/how-to-kill-mosquitoes-google-and-verily-have-a-plan
======
ddingus
Seems to me, doing that is a considerable discussion. It's not like we have a
test ecosystem to live in.

